# sable coat change? Pics please :)



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey guys! I just brought home my second GSD! he is 100% Czech (and is already started in IPO, I got him specifically for the sport) any way I'm just curious to see how he may turn out. The breeder had 10 pups, 2 solid black, 6 sable that had silver undercoat and not as dark, and 2 that were very dark with a more tan/red undercoat, I picked one of the dark sable pups. I'm wondering how much his coat may change, can you guys post pics of you dark sables as pups and as adults? 

I know it isn't the best pic ever but I put him on pedigree data base (I can't post pics any more in here I used up all the space I could)

Marek Von Der Nacht


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Baby Carm by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

8/4/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

4/5/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

8/4/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kastle

2-3 months vs 3 years
3 Month Head Shot by Falon167, on Flickr

2014-05-23, Kastle 3 Years Head Shot by Falon167, on Flickr

2 Month Stack by Falon167, on Flickr

5/12 Kastle 3 Years Stacked by Falon167, on Flickr

And Jentry

Jentry1YearComparison by Falon167, on Flickr

JentryComparison1Year by Falon167, on Flickr


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a long coated half DDR sable. Her pics are in my album, I think you should be able to see it.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow!!! Thank you!! I really hope that this pup turns out super dark! Your dogs are all gorgeous!!


----------



## Nynole1 (Dec 21, 2013)

FG167 said:


> Kastle
> 
> 2-3 months vs 3 years
> 3 Month Head Shot by Falon167, on Flickr
> ...


FG, my new pup looks a lot like your Jentry. His father, Zwackm looks like yours as an adult. I guess I know what I have to look forward to!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Liz, your pup is how old? Already started in IPO? 

Most often, sables are born the color they will be as adults...but then lighten just before the adult coat change. Seasons also play into it with the undercoat thickness. The pedigree on the database you linked didn't show what the parents look like, if they are dark then your pup will probably look very dark like them. I have a sable pup, just starting the coat change and his mom is a black and tan, dad is a very dark sable. I have a feeling he'll be more of a pattern sable, taking after his mom. His sister is much darker than him, and will probably look more like sire. There is bicolor in the genetics too...so sister will probably carry the bicolor gene and my pup won't.
this photo was the 11 week coat and you can see the difference in the two sable siblings








and with sire Beowulf


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Liz, your pup is how old? Already started in IPO?
> 
> Most often, sables are born the color they will be as adults...but then lighten just before the adult coat change. Seasons also play into it with the undercoat thickness. The pedigree on the database you linked didn't show what the parents look like, if they are dark then your pup will probably look very dark like them. I have a sable pup, just starting the coat change and his mom is a black and tan, dad is a very dark sable. I have a feeling he'll be more of a pattern sable, taking after his mom. His sister is much darker than him, and will probably look more like sire. There is bicolor in the genetics too...so sister will probably carry the bicolor gene and my pup won't.
> this photo was the 11 week coat and you can see the difference in the two sable siblings
> ...





Thanks for the pics, Marek is more like the darker pup here, the breeder told me when the 2 dark sables were born he thought they were sold black pups but as they grew realized they were very dark sable, the mother was dark sable the father was sold black, but some of the puppies were a lighter silver sable so I wasn't sure if he would keep this color.

He's 10.5 weeks old, and we started his imprinting from day one, I've been feeding him every meal in a training session, he's not eating from a bowl, I joined a new IPO club and am going every week watching all the dogs work, this club has several young dogs and puppies so it's really helpful for me to see the proper way to do foundation stuff (better then with Anna that's for sure)


----------

